# Anyone ready for another VA herf??



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok Uncle Mikey just verified the dates and May 21st works (the 4th does too but NavyDoc can only make the 21st )... anyone else interested in attending another VA herf??? If anyone wants, we can have one on the 4th of June also.. at least we can all meet and smoke stogies. I don't think Mikey should have to cook 2 weekends.

How do we do this Mikey? Everyone chip in and buy the burgers? We all chip in and donate to the cause? We all bring a dish?? What do ya think Mikey?

Let's get this thing going!!

A herfin we will go...A herfin we will go... hi ho the dairy o, a herfin we will go.. :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Ok Uncle Mikey just verified the dates and May 21st works (the 4th does too but NavyDoc can only make the 21st )... anyone else interested in attending another VA herf??? If anyone wants, we can have one on the 4th of June also.. at least we can all meet and smoke stogies. I don't think Mikey should have to cook 2 weekends.
> 
> How do we do this Mikey? Everyone chip in and buy the burgers? We all chip in and donate to the cause? We all bring a dish?? What do ya think Mikey?
> 
> ...


Posted also on the other thread, the 21st works best for us, can't make the 4th.

Sean & the Ms


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Posted also on the other thread, the 21st works best for us, can't make the 4th.
> 
> Sean & the Ms


LOL.. I replied to ya on the other thread also...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Somebody say Herf?








I also posted this in the other thread..


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm there!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> I'm there!


yippee!!!

We have so far:

NavyDoc
Floydp
Ms. Floydp
SeanGAR
Ms. SeanGAR (I'm assuming here, hope like heck I'm right)
catfishm2

Not bad for a beginning..


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Ms. Floydp said:


> yippee!!!
> 
> We have so far:
> 
> ...


Sounds good so far. I'm gonna post over at CU also because I think some of the guys will not be going to Florida for that herf.

Bring side dishes and BYOB. I got ice and everything else. If someone wants to get chips and dip that's ok too. I'll make the burgers and if we wind up doing this two weekends in a row RevZack will make haggis for everyone. LOL
I don't mind making the main course. I usually make my world famous burgers and sausage. If someone wants anything else let me know and we'll do our best. If you like grilled veggies let me know, if you like grilled sea food let me know, if you like grilled small Aisian Children let me know....we aim to please. Just show up. mb


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

uncle mikey said:


> Sounds good so far. I'm gonna post over at CU also because I think some of the guys will not be going to Florida for that herf.
> 
> Bring side dishes and BYOB. I got ice and everything else. If someone wants to get chips and dip that's ok too. I'll make the burgers and if we wind up doing this two weekends in a row RevZack will make haggis for everyone. LOL
> I don't mind making the main course. I usually make my world famous burgers and sausage. If someone wants anything else let me know and we'll do our best. If you like grilled veggies let me know, if you like grilled sea food let me know, if you like grilled small Aisian Children let me know....we aim to please. Just show up. mb


LOL.. we'll bring the chips and dip, some potatoe salad too.. we have to bring something that we can pick up from the store and we'll get it on the way there.

hmmm...Asian children.. they're a little spicy aren't they? LOL


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

uncle mikey said:


> ...... RevZack will make haggis for everyone. LOL


...come to think of it ... I think I may need to polish my shoes that weekend....... haggis....been a while..... where did I put my pipes.....


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Wife and I are taking out first vacation in two years , I'll in Florida. BUT I will be at Magnos roast next month!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

altbier said:


> Wife and I are taking out first vacation in two years , I'll in Florida. BUT I will be at Magnos roast next month!


aww man, sorry you won't be there but I'm jealous!! I want to go to the pig roast!! Dad gum vacation!! LOL


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I think I'm gonna be able to make it. And again, think about the Pig Roast people! www.eatapig.com. Psyched to hear that Altbier sounds like he's going and perhaps Mr. and Mrs, seanGar.....hope everyone realizes what they're in for



Ms. Floydp said:


> Ok Uncle Mikey just verified the dates and May 21st works (the 4th does too but NavyDoc can only make the 21st )... anyone else interested in attending another VA herf??? If anyone wants, we can have one on the 4th of June also.. at least we can all meet and smoke stogies. I don't think Mikey should have to cook 2 weekends.
> 
> How do we do this Mikey? Everyone chip in and buy the burgers? We all chip in and donate to the cause? We all bring a dish?? What do ya think Mikey?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

What exactly is the address? I want to plug it into MapQuest to find out how far it is from State College. I'd love to come guys. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Ms. Floydp said:


> LOL.. we'll bring the chips and dip, some potatoe salad too.. we have to bring something that we can pick up from the store and we'll get it on the way there.
> 
> hmmm...Asian children.. they're a little spicy aren't they? LOL


I can do them sweet and sour. Howaboutthat? :r mb


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Jeff said:


> What exactly is the address? I want to plug it into MapQuest to find out how far it is from State College. I'd love to come guys.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


Jeff if you are referring to the store the address is:
HERF HOUSE CIGARS
7921A West Broad St
Richmond VA 23294
804-346-8655
866-672-8635


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

I'll say tentatively YES. Moving the last week of April, (second time in 8 months). I'm pretty sure we'll need a break sometime soon. 


Scott"ramblin'man"M


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I should know as the date gets closer.

I'll see you next week at Bailey's Mike. See....if you guys lived in Richmond you could herf with us every two weeks


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

1f1fan said:


> I should know as the date gets closer.
> 
> I'll see you next week at Bailey's Mike. See....if you guys lived in Richmond you could herf with us every two weeks


Paul, at least we won't be eating greesed wings. LOL mb u


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Anyone realize that the 21st is Armed Forces Day? Not that it's a problem...just another reason to Herf...maybe a theme? A Salute to the service people ovreseas and at home. I may bring a couple of friends if that's OK.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Anyone realize that the 21st is Armed Forces Day? Not that it's a problem...just another reason to Herf...maybe a theme? A Salute to the service people ovreseas and at home. I may bring a couple of friends if that's OK.


That's a GREAT idea Paul!!


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Navydoc said:


> Anyone realize that the 21st is Armed Forces Day? Not that it's a problem...just another reason to Herf...maybe a theme? A Salute to the service people ovreseas and at home. I may bring a couple of friends if that's OK.


Did anyone realize that I'm retired Army. Of couse I knew that's why I selected that date. Of course it was after MsFloyddp told me they could make it that day. Certainly ok to bring friends. LOL mb


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

uncle mikey said:


> I can do them sweet and sour. Howaboutthat? :r mb


LOL... I think I'll stick with the sausages and burgers.

ok, so far we have..

NavyDoc
Floydp
Ms. Floydp
SeanGAR
Ms. SeanGAR (I'm assuming here, hope like heck I'm right)
catfishm2
Scott M
magno (what kind of thong are ya gonna have on??)
Jeff (hopefully it's not too far)
1f1fan (hopefully)
Uncle Mikey (can't leave you 2 off of the list)
Rev. Zack

I'll send a message to Bryan (windowrx) on BOTL.


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

<magno (what kind of thong are ya gonna have on??)>

magno wearing a thong.....I'm gonna go right out and buy a camera for that one. mb


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Guess I'll have to go by the bank again for dollar bills.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Put me down tentatively for the 21st...I am going to try my best. I might have a work conflict that weekend :hn :hn


----------



## GWS3 (Sep 10, 2003)

can i come?? please...please ...please!!!!!??????

no kids that weekend and i'm ready to roll :z 


uncle mikey + burgers = herfalicous yumminess!!!! ( ok so i made that up  )




mike see you thur. evening at the shop and then we go to baileys!!

( i'll be there friday with guido and smokem to....you may get tired of seeing me!  )


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GWS3 said:


> can i come?? please...please ...please!!!!!??????
> 
> no kids that weekend and i'm ready to roll :z
> 
> ...


waitin to see you Glen...I'll have to supercharge the air purifier to clear out he building


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

GWS3 said:


> can i come?? please...please ...please!!!!!??????


Absolutely!!! Make sure you let Quido and all them know too Glen!! It'll be good to see you again!

NavyDoc
Floydp
Ms. Floydp
SeanGAR
Ms. SeanGAR (I'm assuming here, hope like heck I'm right)
catfishm2
Scott M
magno (what kind of thong are ya gonna have on??)
Jeff (hopefully it's not too far)
1f1fan (hopefully)
Uncle Mikey (can't leave you 2 off of the list)
Rev. Zack
itstim (tenatively, just call in sick LOL)
GSW3

Getting another great group together again! Too bad Sam (Shatfield) won't be here.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> I'll have to supercharge the air purifier to clear out he building


Getting all these guys togethen and the air purifier can't do a thing about it!! LOL.. that was the smokiest room I've ever seen!! :r Looking forward to doing it again!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Getting all these guys togethen and the air purifier can't do a thing about it!! LOL.. that was the smokiest room I've ever seen!! :r Looking forward to doing it again!


I'm trying to convince Um to let me cut a 4' hole in the roof for a 9000 cfm exhaust fan...that should clear it out and when we're bored we can float above it.

we have a plan for keeping the air clear (mostly)...if that doesnt work we'll just open the door


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

hopefully it'll be nice and opening the door will be great! I wasn't complaining about last time at all, as a matter of fact, it's pretty kewl to see the smoke in the pictures!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> hopefully it'll be nice and opening the door will be great! I wasn't complaining about last time at all, as a matter of fact, it's pretty kewl to see the smoke in the pictures!


one month til the next VA herf...I suck at counting, so it aint gonn happen until it gets closer

and I will be at the Richmond chili cookoff selling cigars if anyone is attending next weekend


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

it's easy Zack, just go backwards... 30,29,28..etc.. :r j/k ya.. we're excited there's another envelope hanging above my desk with Richmond written across it!! Our hotel is booked and paid for.. we are ready to HERF!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> it's easy Zack, just go backwards... 30,29,28..etc.. :r j/k ya.. we're excited there's another envelope hanging above my desk with Richmond written across it!! Our hotel is booked and paid for.. we are ready to HERF!!


Man we can't wait to see ya's again. Still ranks as one of the best times we've ever had..


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

floydp said:


> Man we can't wait to see ya's again. Still ranks as one of the best times we've ever had..


Frank, I'm gonna try and get Altbeer to set us up with some of his friends home brews for the event. Now I don't wanna hear any of this "I gotta stay sober crap and don't blame Mrsfloydp either. LOL

Glen, we never get tired of your company man.

I have arranged with the Big Guy Up There to give us good weather for that day and we should be ok. I'm thinking it will be nice enough for all the doors to be open so the haze shouldn't be too bad. :r Don't think we'll have a rolling event though this is gonna just be a HERF in the ancient tradition.

We tried RevZack's idea for the fan but it sucked the carpet up off the floor so don't look for sky diving lessons here. LOL Anyway when we turned on the fan Zack's kilt kept blowing up over his face and the thought of women in the room lauging hysterically bothers me.  Everyone is welcome but you gotta post to this thread so Mrsfloydp can keep count and I can butcher enough road kill for the burgers. mb


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

uncle mikey said:


> We tried RevZack's idea for the fan but it sucked the carpet up off the floor so don't look for sky diving lessons here. LOL Anyway when we turned on the fan Zack's kilt kept blowing up over his face and the thought of women in the room lauging hysterically bothers me.  Everyone is welcome but you gotta post to this thread so Mrsfloydp can keep count and I can butcher enough road kill for the burgers. mb


but these are the same women who dont laugh when we play "lampshade" 
:fu

what was funny was that by not being able to see I tripped and fell on the coffee table

One word of warning for the herf, please dont bring up Mariska Hargitay or Jane Mansfield while I'm behind the counter. Last time that happened all of the shelves inside were knocked over


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm a young newbie but live in norfolk, va. You guys mind if I check it out?


"Submarining has always been a game of blind man's bluff"


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

688sonarmen said:


> I'm a young newbie but live in norfolk, va. You guys mind if I check it out?
> 
> "Submarining has always been a game of blind man's bluff"


Come on down sonar, the more the merrier...........


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

688sonarmen said:


> I'm a young newbie but live in norfolk, va. You guys mind if I check it out?
> 
> "Submarining has always been a game of blind man's bluff"


What Frank said. Come on by and meet a great bunch of people.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

this just in we will be deep frying a turkey


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey all...The Virginia Herf sounds like a blast. I wish I had a chance to get to the East coast once and awhile. Make sure someone has a BUNCH of Pepper and a Pepper Mill for NavyDoc (Paul), he can't eat Salad Without at least 2 minutes worth of grinding on it :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> this just in we will be deep frying a turkey


oh wow!! I want to get one of those fryers!! Now Frank will get to see why I want one! Man, this is even more exciting than the 1st herf! Our hotel is alot closer and we've already met most of you GREAT gorilla's and you too Zack..LOLOL.. j/k


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

688sonarmen said:


> I'm a young newbie but live in norfolk, va. You guys mind if I check it out?
> 
> "Submarining has always been a game of blind man's bluff"


Of course you are welcome to come. Just bring an apitite. mb


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like Uncle Mikey survived Vegas!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> oh wow!! I want to get one of those fryers!! Now Frank will get to see why I want one! Man, this is even more exciting than the 1st herf! Our hotel is alot closer and we've already met most of you GREAT gorilla's and you too Zack..LOLOL.. j/k


Anita, what hotel you guys staying at?


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

altbier said:


> Looks like Uncle Mikey survived Vegas!


Day late getting back cause American Airlines don't do maintainence. Good event and had a great time. Next up is the Pig Roast. mb


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Frank, Anita, And myself are planning on attending the Braves game on Sunday the 22nd-day after the VA herf. I'm going to get the tickets this week, so if anyone wants to join us, just PM me. Would like to have as many as possible join us at the Diamond for an afternoon of baseball. Thanks.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Anita, what hotel you guys staying at?


Comfort Inn Executive Center Sean...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Frank, Anita, And myself are planning on attending the Braves game on Sunday the 22nd-day after the VA herf. I'm going to get the tickets this week, so if anyone wants to join us, just PM me. Would like to have as many as possible join us at the Diamond for an afternoon of baseball. Thanks.


Yeah man baseball...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> Comfort Inn Executive Center Sean...


it's a few blocks from Uncle Mikey's, pass Bailey's. We wanted something a little closer. Besides we were looking for a cheaper hotel this time, we couldn't get the Marriot for the same money this time. George said that it's a nice hotel and it's only $64.00 a night. It would be soooo kewl if you guys could get the same hotel!!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Frank, Anita, And myself are planning on attending the Braves game on Sunday the 22nd-day after the VA herf. I'm going to get the tickets this week, so if anyone wants to join us, just PM me. Would like to have as many as possible join us at the Diamond for an afternoon of baseball. Thanks.


I am interested in this...I haven't determined if I am definitely going to the herf yet though. What day do you need to know by?


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> it's a few blocks from Uncle Mikey's, pass Bailey's. We wanted something a little closer. Besides we were looking for a cheaper hotel this time, we couldn't get the Marriot for the same money this time. George said that it's a nice hotel and it's only $64.00 a night. It would be soooo kewl if you guys could get the same hotel!!


Anita, how did you get a rate of $64 a night? When I looked up the rates for this hotel, I saw $89.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I went through expedia.com and booked it... $64 is what we paid for it.


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Folks, it is time to do a head count. Need to know how many mouths to feed. Come on now sound off. mb


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

2 here Mikey...


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm afraid I'll have to miss this one and go to a wedding. Sucks. But at least I ain't going to miss it on account of some trip to Oklahoma or sumtin'


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

magno said:


> I'm afraid I'll have to miss this one and go to a wedding. Sucks. But at least I ain't going to miss it on account of some trip to Oklahoma or sumtin'


Very funny Michael, rub it in... :r

Man gonna miss ya pard..


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Count me in also.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

itstim said:


> I am interested in this...I haven't determined if I am definitely going to the herf yet though. What day do you need to know by?


I'll probably pick them up at the end of the week, just in case anyone else wants to join in. Really hope you'll get to join us. Just let me know how many you need. Thanks.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

One for sure Mike, maybe 3 (wife's mother will be in town and might go to FL with the wife to visit relatives .. I'll be certain by the end of the week).

Sean


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

SeanGAR said:


> One for sure Mike, maybe 3 (wife's mother will be in town and might go to FL with the wife to visit relatives .. I'll be certain by the end of the week).
> 
> Sean


I'll plan on three and if the wifey and mol don't show we can eat the extra food ourselves. LOL Looking forward to seeing you. mb


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> I'll probably pick them up at the end of the week, just in case anyone else wants to join in. Really hope you'll get to join us. Just let me know how many you need. Thanks.


Count me in for this. Sounds like fun!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

uncle mikey said:


> Folks, it is time to do a head count. Need to know how many mouths to feed. Come on now sound off. mb


I will be there! Looking forward to it!


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

itstim said:


> I will be there! Looking forward to it!


Ok now we got a party going. mb


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

itstim said:


> I will be there! Looking forward to it!


Cool. Do I need to bring more Bookers or will Knob Creek do?


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Is Mickey taking a head count for the HERF or the game???


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

If the Bushmills Black Bush makes it back to Va then I'll be bringing it to guzzle.. Among other selections...


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Is Mickey taking a head count for the HERF or the game???


Uncle Mikey is taking a head count for the herf...catfishm2 is taking a head count for the game.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Cool. Do I need to bring more Bookers or will Knob Creek do?


I like Knob Creek too Sean. You really know how to make a grown man cry...cigars, bourbon, good company, and baseball...all in one weekend! This should be fun!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

floydp said:


> If the Bushmills Black Bush makes it back to Va then I'll be bringing it to guzzle.. Among other selections...


I think I am booking a hotel this time. I am guessing I won't be able to drive this time.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> LOL.. we'll bring the chips and dip, some potatoe salad too.. we have to bring something that we can pick up from the store and we'll get it on the way there.
> 
> hmmm...Asian children.. they're a little spicy aren't they? LOL


You Virginia BOtl are a HERFING bunch. There is a HERF in Richmond that weekend also! Is there a third one somewhere in VA that weekend?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

itstim said:


> I think I am booking a hotel this time. I am guessing I won't be able to drive this time.


Your a wise man Tim.... or is it a wise ash??? :r

or white trash ash??


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Hotel reservation made. I am staying at the Quality Inn West End, which I think is right next to Uncle Mikey's! I got a rate of $59.96 at the Quality Inn web site if anyone is interested.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

check out the official ad copy posted here in the herf section...gonna be one fine time I tell ya what


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry I haven't helped you keep up with this list very good Mikey... here's what I see is coming...

NavyDoc
Floydp
Ms. Floydp
SeanGAR (Count as 3, the Ms. and MIL)
catfishm2
Scott M
1f1fan (hopefully)
Uncle Mikey (can't leave you 2 off of the list)
Rev. Zack
itstim 
GSW3
688sonarman

Is this right? Seems like I've been away from here for awhile.. it's alot to catch up on.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Jeff said:


> What exactly is the address? I want to plug it into MapQuest to find out how far it is from State College. I'd love to come guys.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


Jeff,

I had the trip from State College to Richmond down to about 5 hours. Take 322 towards Harrisburg, take 81 south all the way to Winchester, VA., then take 17, which snakes across Virginia and connects to 95 at Fredricksbrug. Then its 95 south to Richmond.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Sorry I haven't helped you keep up with this list very good Mikey... here's what I see is coming...
> 
> NavyDoc
> Floydp
> ...


688 is out of this one! What time does it start and where? I have to work until 11 or 12 but should be available after that.


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Navydoc said:


> 688 is out of this one! What time does it start and where? I have to work until 11 or 12 but should be available after that.


Herfers will start to arrive sometime after noon and we go on until.......its over. I'll save some burgers, sauage and turkey for you. come on down. mb


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Sorry I haven't helped you keep up with this list very good Mikey... here's what I see is coming...
> 
> NavyDoc
> Floydp
> ...


Lookin good MsFloydp, lookin good. mb


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm out...dammit. Sorry for the late post. Thought I might be able to break away. Life's getting in the way of my life...again. Oh well...next time.

Ya'll have fun.

Scott"







"M


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Scott M said:


> I'm out...dammit. Sorry for the late post. Thought I might be able to break away. Life's getting in the way of my life...again. Oh well...next time.
> 
> Ya'll have fun.
> 
> ...


Sure sorry to hear that Scott, hope everything works out for you bro.. Take care of business and we'll catch ya on the next one..


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Just got to work....Not sure why I'm the last one to find this out but in addition to working until noon I'm also on call.....which means I can't leave town (incase I have to go in to the office). :c So, once again I will be missing my local Herf...Seems I'm going to have to put in for leave in order to make sure I get the time off....life goes on.....God bless Uncle Sam :u


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Dang Paul, was hoping to get to met you this time. Sorry you won't be able to attend. Looks like we're just going to have to come to Virginia Beach and herf with you.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Dang Paul, was hoping to get to met you this time. Sorry you won't be able to attend. Looks like we're just going to have to come to Virginia Beach and herf with you.


Bring it on.....that would be awsome!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Just got to work....Not sure why I'm the last one to find this out but in addition to working until noon I'm also on call.....which means I can't leave town (incase I have to go in to the office). :c So, once again I will be missing my local Herf...Seems I'm going to have to put in for leave in order to make sure I get the time off....life goes on.....God bless Uncle Sam :u


Of well, we'll catch you next time or like carfish says, we'll show up on your doorstep some weekend hahahaha.


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Navydoc said:


> Bring it on.....that would be awsome!


Sorry you guys won't make it this time but we plan on doing these a few more time during the summer. BTW a herf in Virginia Beach sounds real good to Zack and I. mb


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Just got to work....Not sure why I'm the last one to find this out but in addition to working until noon I'm also on call.....which means I can't leave town (incase I have to go in to the office). :c So, once again I will be missing my local Herf...Seems I'm going to have to put in for leave in order to make sure I get the time off....life goes on.....God bless Uncle Sam :u


Paul,

I am sorry to hear you are not coming. I was looking forward to meeting you...and to pay you your lottery cigars in person. I will continue to abuse your mailbox like all the others.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Scott M said:


> I'm out...dammit. Sorry for the late post. Thought I might be able to break away. Life's getting in the way of my life...again. Oh well...next time.
> 
> Ya'll have fun.
> 
> ...


Scott,

It won't be the same without ya. I will smoke a cigar for you!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

uncle mikey said:


> Sorry you guys won't make it this time but we plan on doing these a few more time during the summer. BTW a herf in Virginia Beach sounds real good to Zack and I. mb


My house is available .... just say when! In fact, I'm having a poker party with mucho cigarros on June 18th...the more the merrier! LMK if anyone is interested.


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Navydoc said:


> My house is available .... just say when! In fact, I'm having a poker party with mucho cigarros on June 18th...the more the merrier! LMK if anyone is interested.


Poker, cigars, beach, me and Zack are interested. mb


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

uncle mikey said:


> Poker, cigars, beach, me and Zack are interested. mb


PM me and I will give you my details. I don't know if you play golf my that morning we are playing on Little Creek - sort of a guys "Spa" day - Golf, Poker, Cigars...should be a good day!!


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Navydoc said:


> PM me and I will give you my details. I don't know if you play golf my that morning we are playing on Little Creek - sort of a guys "Spa" day - Golf, Poker, Cigars...should be a good day!!


I don't play golf but Zack might be interested. I'll tell him and we will see what is needed to be there in time. I will pm for more details. mb


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Cigars, golf & poker.... wish i was up there with you guys today! I used to play The Commons quite a bit when i lived up there. 

Anyway... how did your Saturday herf go (I think it was on for yesterday, wasn't it)??? Show us some pictures!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

knuckles said:


> Cigars, golf & poker.... wish i was up there with you guys today! I used to play The Commons quite a bit when i lived up there.
> 
> Anyway... how did your Saturday herf go (I think it was on for yesterday, wasn't it)??? Show us some pictures!


The herf was FANTASTIC!! It was great seeing all these guys again... was looking forward to seeing Magno, ScottM and NavyDoc too but we'll catch them all next time!

Frank'll post pics later on, I'm too pooped to do it now!! LOL.. the herfing was great, the food was TERRIFIC and the ballgame... well... you just can't say enough about baseball (even though Tim's team won). We were hoping the game would go extra innings but the Braves had a tough 7th inning. Frank was supposed to sing for us and I think the Braves got pretty nervous about it! LOL... I'll let Frank tell you guys about this girl throwing stuff at him...LOLOL. We were too busy yacking and wasn't paying any attention to what was going on.

Hope everyone got home safe and Sean please tell Annie it was really great getting to see her again and meeting her mom.

Uncle Mikey, you and Zack were great hosts!! Had a terrific time and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Hope everyone got home safe and Sean please tell Annie it was really great getting to see her again and meeting her mom.
> 
> Uncle Mikey, you and Zack were great hosts!! Had a terrific time and can't wait to do it again.


Yes indeed, thanks Mike and Zack ... you guys rock.

Another tough herf eating Mikey's excellent grub, smoking & talking cigars, drinking Irish and Bourbon, talking cigars, smoking cigars ..... did I mention smoking cigars? Annie even smoked 3 of the Kahluas IN ONE DAY.

Then we hit 3 wineries on the way home .... wine, bread cheese for supper on the patio of King family winery ....

Yoo Hoo!

sean


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Fantastic time had by all! Thanks to Uncle Mickey and Zack for hosting us. The food was great guys. Frank and Anita, well all I can say is that these are two of the finest people I could ever hope to meet. And Sean gives me an education in cigars every time I talk to him; his knowledge of cigars amazes me. Thanks Sean.

The baseball game was great even though the Braves lost. I do blame their loss on the fact that Tim had on a Baltimore jersey and Frank didn't sing as promised. And then there was the t-shirt throwing incident involving Frank and a young lady, but like Anita said, I'll let him try and explain that. :r 

Scott and Paul, we're looking forward to you guys being there next time. Thanks again to everyone for making it a great herf!


----------



## GWS3 (Sep 10, 2003)

what a great time!!!!!
anita bombs me out of her portable detonating box!!!!

the conversation took some wild turns to include drinikng your own urine.

the food was excellent the people were first rate!!

i'm ready for the next one!! and there will be bread this time! ( i promised anita ).

anits this is for you........

frank buy her a box of rectangulars and cough up some padrons for her bombs!! 




me>  :c < frank


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

knuckles said:


> Cigars, golf & poker.... wish i was up there with you guys today! I used to play The Commons quite a bit when i lived up there.
> 
> Anyway... how did your Saturday herf go (I think it was on for yesterday, wasn't it)??? Show us some pictures!


I think the herf was enjoyed by all who attended. I had a great time and I love cooking for friends. Zack's turkey was delish and we are discussing the next menu right now. You got to make the next herf man. mb


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Uncle Mikey and Zack, what can I say about these guys? They can cook, thats what. Great food and great hosts, Man what an education I get everytime we go to Mikey's. I come home an repeat some of the stuff I hear from Mike, Zack, Sean and a host of other fine BOTL's, and people here actually think I know something about cigars, and of course I don't tell them different. 

Thank you so much Mikey...................


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Fantastic time had by all! Thanks to Uncle Mickey and Zack for hosting us. The food was great guys. Frank and Anita, well all I can say is that these are two of the finest people I could ever hope to meet. And Sean gives me an education in cigars every time I talk to him; his knowledge of cigars amazes me. Thanks Sean.
> 
> Wow thanks Mark, talk about fine people, Mark and Sheila are a couple just plain awesome people. We're both glad we finally got to meet Sheila. And Mark old buddy I owe ya for the game man. Thoroughly enjoyed the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

GWS3 said:


> what a great time!!!!!
> anita bombs me out of her portable detonating box!!!!
> 
> the conversation took some wild turns to include drinikng your own urine.
> ...


 :r Oh I see it now, got ya'll gangin up on me now..

Guess I'll be ordering some rectangulars soon. And I did give some of the PAdron's on the bad movie pass.

We did have some rather odd conversations but man was that ever fun. Glenn it sure was a pleasure seeing you again my friend. I hope Anita gave ya some good smokes bro. Oh yeah and boy did we miss the bread.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Geeze Mark your memory is worse than mine my friend, I got hit by the balled up t-shirt for attempting to sing, she said don't make me come up there and shove that t-shirt up your bleep bleep and bleep. And after being hit and cursed I didn't even get the dang shirt.. 


Sheila and I were gonna take it from the guy that took it from Frank but we didn't have the guts.. besides he did offer me some peanuts for taking our shirt. The Jerk!! LOL.. 

Scott and Paul and Paul and George and Magno (you wouldn't believe how many cigars I smoked!!) you guys sure did miss a GREAT time!! At least when we missed the pig roast we were 1800 miles away!! LOL

Did Sean mention that there was bourbon??? And cigars??? LOTS OF BOURBON and CIGARS...LOL I still can't breath!!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Fantastic time had by all! Thanks to Uncle Mickey and Zack for hosting us. The food was great guys. Frank and Anita, well all I can say is that these are two of the finest people I could ever hope to meet. And Sean gives me an education in cigars every time I talk to him; his knowledge of cigars amazes me. Thanks Sean.
> 
> The baseball game was great even though the Braves lost. I do blame their loss on the fact that Tim had on a Baltimore jersey and Frank didn't sing as promised. And then there was the t-shirt throwing incident involving Frank and a young lady, but like Anita said, I'll let him try and explain that. :r
> 
> Scott and Paul, we're looking forward to you guys being there next time. Thanks again to everyone for making it a great herf!


Thanks for being a great host on Sunday Mark! I had a great time at the game. With all due respect, I think that the Braves lost because of poor fielding versus my wearing the Orioles jersey.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

What a weekend! I am worn out from all of the smoking, drinking, eating, and baseball watching! Thanks Uncle Mikey and Rev Zack for hosting us! It was great seeing everyone again!

Here are some pictures from the Herf. I don't have any pictures from Bailey's as I forgot to bring my camera there. Anita has plenty of pictures though from there.

VA Herf Pictures


----------



## GWS3 (Sep 10, 2003)

oh yeah frank, she hooked me up!!

i will have bread at the next one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

So Frank, how did you like the Cuba's Famous Brands you tried?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Rev. Zack said:


> So Frank, how did you like the Cuba's Famous Brands you tried?


I had the Rass and really liked it Zack, kick ass stick IMHO..


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Really sorry I missed it, Mikey. Wife dragged me to her 7 am road race and then made me take her to her girlfriend's house for bloody marys. I know she wanted to make the Herf as well, but her girlfriend seems to have undue influence over her from time to time.

Look forward to making the next one.

-- Magno



uncle mikey said:


> I think the herf was enjoyed by all who attended. I had a great time and I love cooking for friends. Zack's turkey was delish and we are discussing the next menu right now. You got to make the next herf man. mb


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

magno said:


> her girlfriend seems to have undue influence over her from time to time.


Ummmm...sounds like a good enough reason to miss a HERF


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

magno said:


> Really sorry I missed it, Mikey. Wife dragged me to her 7 am road race and then made me take her to her girlfriend's house for bloody marys. I know she wanted to make the Herf as well, but her girlfriend seems to have undue influence over her from time to time.
> 
> Look forward to making the next one.
> 
> -- Magno


Magno, next one will be four chicken and a turkey with different sauces. I'm working on a new turkey marinade for the deep fryer. We'll keep you all posted. With all the events happening in Joan's family during the summer and Zack having to go to his probation officer all the time we are trying to schedule the next event. Oh you didn't know about Zack?????? Well this is a story for another time. :al mb


----------

